

Ask HN: Are there any user-agent aware url shorteners out there? - diegoperini

I&#x27;d like to find a url shortener like goo.gl or tinyurl.com that is able to redirect to different urls for given different user agents. One reason to have a service is to be able to provide different download links of an app for different operating systems.
======
ioulian
Why not just redirect to your own php redirect page, check the user agent
there and redirect to the correct download page?

~~~
diegoperini
I do not host the content, nor am I willing to do it programmatically.

------
ozh
Using YOURLS - [http://yourls.org](http://yourls.org) \-- this would be
trivial to do with a plugin

